# Perry Sports Center



## Paddle (Oct 14, 2005)

We went down to the Georgia National Fair in Perry yesterday. I hadn’t been down that way in a while so I stopped in the Perry Sports Center. Talking about sticker shock!!!!!!!!!!!! I don’t know how or why anyone shops in there. Everything seemed to be $10-15$ more than anywhere else and I’m talking about small stuff. I know it’s a free country and about capitalism and all but, these guy’s should have mask on

  Maybe they’re trying to get their last rewards before the Bass Pro Shop opens in Macon. 

  I took a good look around before I walked out the door, because I’m never going to see that place again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

  Who out there Loves or Hates that place? I don’t think there’s an in between.


----------



## Randy (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought my Triton from there much cheaper than I could get anywhere else.  I have bought other stuff and have never noticed that much difference from anywhere else.  But remember they have little or no competition close by.  If you live in that area it is buy there or pay for gas to go somewhere else.  That can get expensive quick.


----------



## Harvester (Oct 14, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I bought my Triton from there much cheaper than I could get anywhere else. I have bought other stuff and have never noticed that much difference from anywhere else. But remember they have little or no competition close by. If you live in that area it is buy there or pay for gas to go somewhere else. That can get expensive quick.


 
Youre right Randy,
I'm 10 miles away and I see people from all over the state even FL residents picking up boats and one couple from FL told me that it was the cheapest they found. Their prices are higher but they have a great selection in store. Wal-Mart is right behind them and what wal-mart dont carry I go to the sports center. I went in there after I got out of the woods this afternoon to look at backpacks and fannies. Walked out with nothing. I have done alot of business with them and most employees are very knowledgeable.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Oct 14, 2005)

*I think*

the prices are  out of line.


----------



## hav2hunt (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought two fourwheelers from them & they gave me a trailer for free & still beat any deal i could get in Florida.
they also had thermacells for $16.99 thats cheap!


----------



## Harvester (Oct 14, 2005)

hav2hunt said:
			
		

> they also had thermacells for $16.99 thats cheap!


not any more.  Today they were $25.  The refills were $7


----------



## Paddle (Oct 14, 2005)

I didn't check prices of the 4 wheelers, golf carts or boats. I was looking at the general merchandise on the left hand side of the store as you walk in and all it seemed very high priced to me.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 15, 2005)

Paddle, you might be on to something with the bass pro comment. You know when they come to town, it 's gonna hit em hard. That's probably why the prices are inflated on some things.  Gas prices also


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 15, 2005)

You can get good prices on boats and ATV's, I have found that you will do much better for guns,fishing tackle, and hunting supplies at Chucks in Warner Robins. Chucks also has an archery department, where the SportsCenter doesn't.


----------



## PWalls (Oct 18, 2005)

Parker Phoenix said:
			
		

> You can get good prices on boats and ATV's, I have found that you will do much better for guns,fishing tackle, and hunting supplies at Chucks in Warner Robins. Chucks also has an archery department, where the SportsCenter doesn't.



I agree.


----------



## marknga (Oct 18, 2005)

Mama always said that if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything.

Come on Bass Proshops!

In the meantime I guess I will drive to Atlanta or Savannah.


Mark

check this thread out:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=8909&highlight=Sportscenter


----------



## fishhuntguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Perry Sports Center is GARBAGE!! Prices are very high and merchandise is old and dusty from sitting on the shelf for years. Employees are rude. Bass Pro or Academy in Macon, GA is the way to go.


----------

